# Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??



## Bluefish (14. August 2004)

Kann man einen Knurrhahn in der Küche verwerten? Mein Kumpel hat beim Hochseeangeln einen Knurrhahn als Beifang gehabt! niemand wusste, was zu tun!?
Also haben wir ihn wieder ins Meer befördert! Wer weiss, ob man einen Knurrhahn essen kann??


----------



## Jirko (14. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

hallo bluefish #h

der knurrhahn macht eine hervorragende figur in der pfanne - würd mal sagen mindestens ne 2+  weißes, festes fleisch - legger! dennoch sollte er für die verwertung ne aktzeptable größe haben, da die filetausbeute bei den knurris relativ mau ist. hier ist aber wiederum das problem, daß die knurrhähne nur max. 50-60cm werden und der normalfall fische mit einer größe bis zu 30cm sind - diese würde ich generell (wenn möglich) releasen. hast du das glück, ein größeres exemplar zu landen, laß dir den gaumenschmaus auf keinen fall entgehen #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Also ich kenne nen Knurri da is so viel Filet dran .... 

Ich lass die auch immer wieder frei in der Regel sind die zu klein um was vernünftiges von zu machen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Sind die Da echt sooo klein?

Wir schneiden die Stachelflossen ab, Pfeffer Salz und leicht einmehlen, dann bei niedriger Temperatur ab in die Friteuse. Satt wird man von einem natürlich nicht(und wenn, passt er nicht mehr in die Friteuse), man sollte also schon ein paar gesammelt haben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Blenni (15. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Ich hab mal gelesen, das besonders die "roten" einen hervorragenden Speisefisch abgeben. #c .
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Hi Leute 
Besorgt euch schon mal eine große Pfanne.  
Hier noch zwei Freunde fürs Leben.


----------



## Albatros (15. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Moinsen#h

ich habe vor Jahren mal welche geräuchert gegessen und muss sagen
eine wahre Delikatesse *sabba*


----------



## Oberst (15. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Genau, räuchern ist legga !!!


----------



## Kunze (15. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Hallo!

Knurrhähne sind für mich bildschöne Fische.

Letztes Jahr in Repvag hatten wir irgendwie ein Nest gefunden... #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Moin Kunze,
auf deinen Bildern ist ein Seescorpion zu sehen.
So sieht ein Knurrhahn aus.


----------



## Haiopai (15. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

@Meeresangler Schwerin ich bin deiner Meinung, habe bei den Fotos auch gestutzt. Kannte den Fischnamen nur auf portugisisch und das ist nicht Knurrhahn. Ich habe als Kind mal einen Knurri gefangen und errinnere nur noch das er wie Gummi zu kauen war.
Knurren Knurrhähne denn wirklich, wenn man sie an der Angel hat, oder habe ich mir das als Kind damals eingebildet? (ist nun auch scon über 20 Jahre her)


----------



## Karsten01 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Kommt leider sehr oft vor,daß einige den Seeskorpion Knurrhahn nennen.Deswegen Blufish,war es nun ein Knu.o.Seesk.der gefangen wurde?Denn,auch der kleinere Seesk.schmeckt einmalig(etwa wie Seeteufel).Wird als Filet zubereitet,ist aber wegen der geringen Größe ne Sauarbeit ,aber es lohnt sich.#6 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Angel-Ralle (16. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Hi miteinander,
also wo sie wirklich eine gute Figur machen, ist in einer ordentlichen Fischsuppe.
knjurren tun die wirklich, wenn man sie aus dem Wasser hebt und kurz mal anderen Kollegen zeigt :z 

petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## Karstein (16. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Für mich ist Knurrhahn einer der leckersten Fische!

Wir haben den erstmals in Irland probiert, dort haben wir uns auf dem Lough Swilly (längster Fjord Irlands, im Co. Donegal) richtig große Red Gurnards (roter Knurrhahn) und Top Gurnards (keine Ahnung, wie der auf deutsch heißt) gefangen - soll heißen, einer unserer Iren einen mit 4 Pounds, knapp an einem Rekord vorbei!

Die sind mit ein paar gekonnten Schnitten super einfach zu filetieren - die Filets dann auf ein Backblech mit Alufolie, Gewürze und Butterflocken drauf und garen. Das ist eine wahre Köstlichkeit!!!

Ein paar Schweizer fliegen jedes Jahr an den Lough Swilly und fischen gezielt ausschließlich auf den roten Knurrhahn, den nehmen sie dann gefroren mit nach Hause, weil er so lecker ist.


----------



## Bluefish (16. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Danke Leute!!!
werden das nächste mal die Knurris mitnehmen, wenn sie denn nicht zu klein sind!!


----------



## Karstein (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun mit einem Knurrhahn??*

Kleine Anmerkung: die große Knurrhahn-Spezies heißt TUB Gurnard und nicht Top, wie ich schrieb. Der All Time Tackle Record liegt allerdings bei strammen 5.52 kg! Da sollte auch das Filetieren einiges an Fleisch abwerfen!


----------

